# IMxBrowser.exe problem Imagemixer 3



## stansrb (May 30, 2008)

I recently ran into the Imagemixer 3 crash problem: "IMxBrowser.exe has stopped working....." The program ran fine for awhile then after closing and reopening I got this error.

I have read some posts about renaming the Haali codec folder. Where do you find this folder to rename?

I am running vista and have the updated version of image mixer. It will open but when i try to connect to the camcorder to move the media files over I get that error message.

I have tried to uninstall and reinstall but to no avail. No help from Pixela (imagine that) or panasonic...

Does anyone have any ideas to what causes this problem and how to fix it? thanks


----------

